# Power issue and transmission jerking - Need your help!



## TheMax (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have a 2014 cruze 1.4l (salvage - no warranty) - 30k miles. Salvage due to some front (radiator and cosmetic) and rear end damage

The car feels like im towing a boat, acceleration is delayed and the transmission jerks while shifting. During a stop (Sitting at idle) the car will sometimes slightly jerk almost like shifting into another gear. 

I had this problem previously, it led to the transmission going out and being replaced (stuck in 1st gear). With the new transmission, it has the same issue. 

The only code the car is showing is a left & right front wheel speed sensor error. I replaced them both but that did not solve anything. What can be the problem? Im afraid this transmission will go out as well. 

One more thing - when stopping at high speed it feels like warped rotors and makes significant noise doing so - the rotors are fine so Im thinking it has to do with the transmission.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If the front end was smushed, there may be a loose intercooler hose or broken intercooler. They've blown off or blown holes in them from time to time, and the 1.4 has no power of its own without the turbo's backup.

Wheel sensor codes could be related to transmission shift quality. As to why they're not registering - you may need to check the wiring or if the axles were replaced with some aftermarket junk that don't read correctly for the ABS sensors. Seen it before, but not on a Cruze.

Jerking at a stop is often the clutch packs in the transmission grabbing when they shouldn't be. Unfortunately a common issue with the 2013-2014 automatics; we don't know if they changed suppliers or what. Many have had them rebuilt under warranty, and it's only solved the issues for some.

The stock pads/rotors are junk. I had a 2016 Limited Cruze with 20K on it and it had pulsing/shaking brakes; my 2012 did about the same by the same mileage. Pick up some Centric Premium rotors and your choice of pads and enjoy a smooth-stopping Cruze. Make sure the rear drums are adjusted correctly - there's a thread on the forum here - even by 2016, the factory still didn't have it right, and I could feel the rear brakes on the rental start to grab when braking hard.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Pick up some Centric Premium rotors and your choice of pads and enjoy a smooth-stopping Cruze.


Like AKEBONO ACT1522 ProACT Ultra Premium Ceramic Pad, replaces OE 13356286?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Taxman said:


> Like AKEBONO ACT1522 ProACT Ultra Premium Ceramic Pad, replaces OE 13356286?


That's actually exactly what I used. I was very happy with them. Little dust, great grip, and very tolerant of being heated up without fading.


----------



## TheMax (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you for such a detailed breakdown. 

I noticed outside temperature has a pretty big effect on the power and shifting issues. Yesterday we had 90+ outside and the car felt terrible, later on that night we drove it again and everything seemed fine (shifting and power). The first transmission failed in death valey on a hot day. Perhaps im having a cooling issue? 

Regarding the turbo components, Ive reaplced the intercooler intake pipe previously since it was cracked from the impact. Everything else seems to be fine. I feel that the power issues come more during the heat (testing this theory today)

How do I check the wiring of the axles exactly? I replaced the two front sensors with this 

ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Front Left Right For Chevrolet Cruze Volt Buick Regal NEW | eBay

Im OK with the transmission slightly jerking at a stop, will replace the rorots to fix the breaking problem. Just really worried about the power and shifting, I feel the new transmission is going to fail soon with only a couple thousand miles on it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If it's super hot, we advise running 91/93 octane in the 1.4 turbo. They run terribly on 87 (regular) in heat. Just the nature of a turbo engine.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

TheMax said:


> The first transmission failed in death valey on a hot day. Perhaps im having a cooling issue?


I cracked an engine near Death Valley here in the wonderful Mojave Valley in the 80's. The Cruze seems to work surprisingly quite well in hot heat. Not sure why so many owners get heat related warnings?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I cracked an engine near Death Valley here in the wonderful Mojave Valley in the 80's. The Cruze seems to work surprisingly quite well in hot heat. Not sure why so many owners get heat related warnings?


Usually because they never check the antifreeze level and Cruzens are prone to leaks.


----------



## TheMax (Dec 23, 2016)

All levels on my cruze seem fine. I have a new symptom as of yesterday. Transmission started to make a clunk sound between 15-25mph during acceleration. It only happens when i start acelerating and take my foot of the pedal... almost like a broken mount. Coming directly from the tranmission in my opinion.


----------

